# Resin'cast



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

Has anyone tried this stuff? My wife has some and I'm thinking of trying some. Does it work with our standard mold products like allumilite or smoothon?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Resin'cast is a brand name?


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm sorry it's castin craft and it's clear


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I am pretty sure that any resin will work in anothers mold if the mold is silicone. *I* would try it.


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

thankyou for your response I'll try it tomorrow


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

hartracerman said:


> I'm sorry it's castin craft and it's clear


 Danger! Will Robinson Danger! Be careful make sure you let it cure for the amount of time the instrauctions say to. If you don't you can ruin your mold. I would highly recommend that you use some mold release before you make your first cast to be on the safe side.

Roger Corrie


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

TOO LATE! I have the 1st pour in and am letting it dry 24 hrs. to be on the safe side. I poured a very thin cast and may need to thicken it a little more for strength. I'm experimenting on squeezing the mold to get down to 11/2 '' wheelbase without getting noticeable warpage. I like the fact that there is more time to slosh this stuff around though


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

For what ever it's worth IT WORKED and did not hurt the mold


----------



## toypark (Feb 2, 2005)

i am looking to get in to resin kit making any one know how i can make my own molds? and what else i would need? and were i can find the wheels for 1\64. if any one can get back to me.......thanks or e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## hdbiker (Dec 18, 2004)

Get a can of mold release any way it makes the mold last longer.
You can get a smother cast too less friction


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

This stuff is ok, not as good as smooth-on a little more plyable and you have to make it a little thicker. I used it because it was there and I'm waiting to be able to get the regular stuff. It does give me other ideas though, hoodscoops? why not?


----------



## toypark (Feb 2, 2005)

how do you make the mold for what you want?


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

toypark said:


> how do you make the mold for what you want?


Ok, You're kidding right? Roger Corrie gave you enough that other thread to keep you reading for days.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

OH! DUH! OK, I KNOW what you mean now,TOYPARK! First you need to find a suitable body. Hunt the local stores for HOTWHEELS. MATCHBOX, DARDA JONNY LIGHTENING or anything else that would suit your needs. Buy it, drill out the "rivets" pull it apart, pack it with clay, put it in a box & pour silicone over it. When it is hard, remove the mold from the box, pull the clay filled body out of the mold and start casting! Good luck!


----------



## toypark (Feb 2, 2005)

if i take a grayhound bus i want to make a resin kit of do i mess the bus up that i cant use it agein? i dont have that many coach buses that i realy want to give one up? i would take it apart. but how do i make the windows?


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Toypark,

Most of us use the clear plastic bubble that holds most of the Die Cast cars you buy these days for windows, windshields. It takes a little trimming, but you can make it fit nicely. Make sure you leave a little on the top for attaching it to the body. HTH

Jeff


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

hey toypark!
No, you will not ruin the original body that you make the mold with. Just clean the clay out of it and put it back together with a little JB WELD!


----------

